# NSTRA trial March 19th and 20th



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

March 19 &20, 2011 Double/Double 
Chairman: Tom Kosmack & Orson Rich 
Phone: 435-630-4081 
Location: Price, Utah 
Birds: Quail 
Cost: $40 

Send Entry
My address. 
2266e 5700s
Price, Utah 
84501


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

This is a great chance to come out and see what NSTRA is all about! Even if you just come to watch and learn.


----------

